

JavaScript Language Reference(MSDN) - wqfeng
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/d1et7k7c(v=vs.94)

======
wqfeng
IE should disappear from the world. But it has to take a long time. IE always
catches me when some standard JavaScript methods don't work or behave a little
different. For example, I use anArray.splice(0) to empty anArray. It breaks in
IE. Then I find that the second argument is required only in MSDN's JavaScript
Language Reference.

I think I have to work with IE first and hopes it work in any other browsers.

~~~
vezycash
don't count on it man. Windows 8 is showing some highly complicated plays by
microsoft, they really mean business. Trust me when I say in a few years after
8 is common place, they'l level the playing field between IE and Chrome.

------
gulbrandr
I still prefer <https://developer.mozilla.org/en/JavaScript/Reference>

------
shasty
I cant believe someone posted this.

~~~
jameswyse
Coming soon.. "Search Engine(Google)"

